# Keizer Lions swap meet 2021



## St.Peter

I have finally secured a date on the Keizer Oregon Lions Club Bicycle swap meet. Saturday June 26th 2021. 4100 Cherry ave ne in keizer oregon 97303. More details will follow in a couple of weeks


----------



## 1817cent

Is this a bicycle swap meet?


----------



## JRE

Yes


----------



## St.Peter




----------



## St.Peter

We just added a bike corral area where you can park a few bikes to sell if you don't have enough to do rent a booth. Attach a tag to the bike that includes your contact info and if someone is interested in your bike they can call you to work out the details. Cost is $5 only if you sell your bike. If it doesn't sell you don't pay. Any other ideas to help make the swap successful are welcome. please pm me. We are also working on a smaller indoor swap meet at the same location in October or November 2021.


----------



## 1817cent

I have put this in my calendar!  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Boris

Great! Thanks for putting this on.


----------



## JRE

Looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## Hobo Bill

yipp pee......eyes got the bicycle swap MEET jones ....  seas ya thar Boris


----------



## Shawn Michael

I'm itching to sell and see what is out there. June 26'th can't get here fast enough for me.
Shawn M.


----------



## PlasticNerd

We will be there! Got a room in Salem for a couple nights


----------



## JRE

PlasticNerd said:


> We will be there! Got a room in Salem for a couple nights



Awsome I live in Ne Salem


----------



## 1817cent

I plan on coming and bringing parts and a couple of bikes.  Any idea as to how many cabers plan on being there?


----------



## Jeff the Skid

I’ll be there and have my spot committed. Also bringing a few bikes and parts.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

Yep ..39 Westfield ..some parts ...And a girls bike ..


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Hey...Pam and I will be there too. Parts, maybe a bike or two and money !


----------



## JRE

yep ill be there working and selling some parts and maybe a bike or 2


----------



## redline1968

Im in..


----------



## Boris

I'm bringing a ton of my new custom reflectors (see 3 ads for Boris's Reflectorium in the Classifieds) including many more original designs........plus some bike parts and frames.


----------



## Boris

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Yep ..39 Westfield ..some parts ...And a girls bike ..



The Vogue?????


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

Boris said:


> The Vogue?????


----------



## ian

Do Cabers have a special way to spot each other? I'm planning to go and hopefully put a face to a name.


----------



## JimScott

St.Peter said:


> View attachment 1358281



Jim Scott- Vancouver here RSVPing for the upcoming swap.


----------



## JimScott

ian said:


> Do Cabers have a special way to spot each other? I'm planning to go and hopefully put a face to a name.



I think most of us there will be Cabers....


----------



## ian

JimScott said:


> I think most of us there will be Cabers....



I thought maybe there was a secret handshake or sumpin' !!


----------



## St.Peter

It's going to be a fun event. I've had a lot of interest with folks coming from Washington Idaho and California. It's going to be fun to see everybody and rotate my collection of bikes. I also hear rumors about the September swap meet out at the powerland Museum in Brooks happening in September. I hope this is true


----------



## fatbike

I have a spot and look forward to being there.
It will be nice to see the skids and everyone I haven’t seen locally in a while. I will have parts and a few bikes. There might be motorbike Whizzer stuff too intertwined within.


----------



## Shawn Michael

ian said:


> Do Cabers have a special way to spot each other? I'm planning to go and hopefully put a face to a name.



I think it's by their special hat.😉


----------



## Shawn Michael

Only two weeks left until this awesome swap meet. Most spots are spoken for. It will be lots of fun. Bring some money because I'm sure there will be lots to buy.


----------



## ian

I'm looking forward to my first evah Bike swap! See ya there.


----------



## ian

Shawn Michael said:


> I think it's by their special hat.😉



Dang!! I don't wear hats......


----------



## Boris

One week to go. My vault door just cracked open a little.


----------



## ian

Boris said:


> One week to go. My vault door just cracked open a little.



I guess I better look in my safe and see how many dead presidents wanna make the trip with me........


----------



## Tim the Skid

ian said:


> I guess I better look in my safe and see how many dead presidents wanna make the trip with me........



Bring them all. You can put the ones you don't spend back.


----------



## ian

Tim the Skid said:


> Bring them all. You can put the ones you don't spend back.



You goin'?


----------



## ian

Anybody wanna post a pic of themselves?


----------



## ian

ian said:


> Do Cabers have a special way to spot each other? I'm planning to go and hopefully put a face to a name.



Here's me.


----------



## Boris

ian said:


> Do Cabers have a special way to spot each other? I'm planning to go and hopefully put a face to a name.



Same way dogs greet each other. Not quite face to name, but it works.


----------



## ian

Boris said:


> You know how dogs greet each other? Well....



Who's the Alpha dog?


----------



## Boris

ian said:


> Who's the Alpha dog?




That would be @Tim the Skid or @redline1968


----------



## Tim the Skid

ian said:


> You goin'?



Unfortunately no. I wish I could, but I have a space reserved at the Tacoma/Seattle guitar show, and a playing gig the same weekend. Conflicting schedule. I hope there's a meet in Brooks this September. I miss all the weirdos from Oregon. 😂


----------



## ian

Boris said:


> That would be @Tim the Skid or @redline1968



Cool. I'll keep that in mind 😌


----------



## redline1968

Ha...


Boris said:


> That would be @Tim the Skid or @redline1968




Tims the man.. not me...


----------



## redline1968

As far as i know brooks is on...


Tim the Skid said:


> Unfortunately no. I wish I could, but I have a space reserved at the Tacoma/Seattle guitar show, and a playing gig the same weekend. Conflicting schedule. I hope there's a meet in Brooks this September. I miss all the weirdos from Oregon. 😂


----------



## 1817cent

Looking forward to both of the shows. Tim, you will be missed on Saturday..  Get your priorities right, guitars over bicycles??  Dont understand that....


----------



## Tim the Skid

1817cent said:


> Looking forward to both of the shows. Tim, you will be missed on Saturday..  Get your priorities right, guitars over bicycles??  Dont understand that....



Jay, I will miss you guys as well. If there is a Brooks show in September I guarantee I'll be there.


----------



## St.Peter

Looking forward to the show. Just letting everybody know that if you were spending the night on Friday night there will be bathrooms available. We won't have to run across the street to the bar... At least not for the bathroom. The Lions Club is really going out of their way to help us make this successful. Look forward to seeing everybody in please let me know if you have any questions and I'll try to make up an answer. See everybody this weekend.


----------



## Boris

We can set up on Friday night If so, how early can we arrive?


----------



## Shawn Michael

Boris said:


> We can set up on Friday night If so, how early can we arrive?



How early do you want to arrive? There should be a nice small turnout Friday.


----------



## Boris

I told Brian I'll probably be there around 2:30 or 3:00. Friday Sounds great. So gracious of the Lions Club!!!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Pam and I and a few other Skid Kings will be showing up Friday afternoon as well.


----------



## fordmike65

Unfortunately I won't be able to come up for this, but wondering if anyone from SoCal is planning to head up? I could use some help transporting a special bike. Thanks


----------



## PlasticNerd

Sorry guys but I cancelled my Hotel reservations in Salem, Im gonna stay home by the beach its supposed to get to 109* AARRRGGGHHH. Have fun sweating, Gary


----------



## Shawn Michael

We got all the spots marked out today. Its a nice large grassy field with shade for the first part of the day. Its going to be a great venue. 
Shawn M.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

!I Will be there Saturday morning ...


----------



## fatbike

I have all my stuff, parts, and everything else ready for this swap. Getting plenty of tents for shade as well. I will you tomorrow evening pre swap and camp ⛺️


----------



## fatbike

At my local beer hall which is very busy.


----------



## St.Peter

Heard from a guy yesterday from Normandy bikes in Portland that is going to try and be at the Swap Meet he converts any bike to Mid Drive electric bikes. He's going to bring a few samples with him. Going to be interesting to see.


----------



## St.Peter

As Shawn said everything is looking great in the field. All the spots are marked out and ready to roll. If anybody needs a table please let me know and I can lend you one for the show. We have limited electricity but plenty of water. There will be overhead lights on during the night and as I think I've already mentioned bathrooms will be available from Friday afternoon until we leave. Is anybody needing to Camp Saturday night? I have permission from the Lions Club to let somebody stay there if they are wanting to leave Sunday morning. Looking forward to seeing everybody going to be a good time


----------



## St.Peter

I spoke with the Lions Club Personnel today and told them that I would like to make this an annual event so the last weekend of June would be our and you won't date for this swap. I am also working on an indoor swap meet at the same location in a much smaller Auditorium/ gymnasium that we would be able to have during the winter. Does anybody have any opinions on which month we should have it? I was thinking January or February.


----------



## JRE

Loaded up and ready for the 6 minute drive lol.


----------



## Freqman1

Remember to take some pics! Wishing a good time to all. V/r Shawn


----------



## JRE

Will do.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Locked and loaded heading for the Oregon Trail.


----------



## St.Peter

Just a heads up to anybody that is coming to the swap today or tomorrow when you pull into the gravel parking lot at the Keizer Lions Club come all the way around to the opposite corner that's where you enter the set up area.


----------



## St.Peter

First load in


----------



## redline1968

Wish i could go today but i have my kitty cats to feed so morning is going to be 



my time..  early...


----------



## bicycle larry

JRE said:


> Loaded up and ready for the 6 minute drive lol.
> 
> View attachment 1435554



NICE BIKES   FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

bicycle larry said:


> NICE BIKES   FROM BICYCLE LARRY



Is bicycle Larry going to the swap ? What about Bill ( different colored Converse Bill) ?


----------



## St.Peter

Bikes are rolling in


----------



## St.Peter

Some shots from the swap


----------



## St.Peter

More from keizer


----------



## St.Peter

.


----------



## St.Peter

I'm very peaceful 4:30 at the Swap Meet


----------



## St.Peter




----------



## St.Peter

$225 at the swap


----------



## St.Peter

More cool stuff


----------



## St.Peter

Just got the flyer for the Steve done it's official


----------



## JRE

On behalf of Brian Shawn and my self we would like to thank everyone who came out today and made the Swap a Huge success.


----------



## GTs58

*Wow! Beautiful display and cool items!




 *


----------



## ian

It was a great time. Thanks to everyone involved in making it happen. Already looking forward to Brooks in Sept.


----------



## redline1968

Great swap.. nice to see friends again...


----------



## fuzzyinpdx

That was fun even though  nobody bought my pleasure chest cooler 
picke up the fore brake for my Whizzer 
thanks fuzzy


----------



## fatbike

It was and turned out to be a nice event. Thank you @St.Peter and Lions Club


----------



## fatbike

redline1968 said:


> Great swap.. nice to see friends again...



Agree.


----------



## fatbike

fuzzyinpdx said:


> That was fun even though  nobody bought my pleasure chest cooler
> picke up the fore brake for my Whizzer
> thanks fuzzy



That was a nice chest, I considered it. But I enjoyed my newer one with a brand new vintage beer sticker I got today.


----------



## prewarmachine

I don't recall the name of this seller, but he had a cool "Molex"? bike with a steering wheel! Anybody know who landed that bike?


----------



## Maskadeo

I would have bought that cooler in a heartbeat !


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Great swap. Amazing hospitality by the organizers. Me and Pam met so many fun people. Defiantly will be "back" !


----------



## St.Peter

A big thank you to everybody that attended the show today. I hope everybody got something of what they were looking for. I had a great time myself. It was great to hang out and talk bikes and life in general with everybody. A great group of people for sure. We are planning on doing it again next year the same weekend but then also trying to score a show in January inside the auditorium. Hope to see everybody in September at the Swap Meet in Brooks at the powerland Museum. If you haven't been to that one Steve does an awesome job


prewarmachine said:


> I don't recall the name of this seller, but he had a cool "Molex"? bike with a steering wheel! Anybody know who landed that bike?
> 
> View attachment 1436638



His name is Francis Lombardi. I am about 98% sure on the last name.


----------



## Hobo Bill

eye thank you yawl for a FLAMBASTIC bicycle event........sea..in old friends and makin' new friends....even in the heat of it all.....eyes back home in the land of KOOL...the tides out...hobo bill


----------



## Boris

This thing was a blast. A+++++++ Best time ever! Great seeing everyone again. Great location. And a great big thanks to the Keizer Lions and to Brian, Shawn and Justin for getting this thing organized and rolling. Looking forward to Keizer #2.


----------



## Shawn Michael

prewarmachine said:


> I don't recall the name of this seller, but he had a cool "Molex"? bike with a steering wheel! Anybody know who landed that bike?
> 
> View attachment 1436638



I think Mr. Green bought the neat bike with the steering wheel. It was a fun swap meet.


----------



## 1817cent

I too appreciated the swap meet.  It was realitively small but well organized.  Hats off to the Lions club and the guys who put it together.  It was nice to see people you havent seen in a couple of years and meet new ones.  Sold most of my stuff and deemed the swap a success even with my 265 mile drive each way...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

Yes sirs! Great time in the Oregon oven! Great to see and meet some of the bicycle hobbies nicest folks..  Fun day for sure , cool stuff to buy , came home with a real nice Messenger deluxe long spring seat for my 36 B98...  Kind of cool as the seller stated it was once owned by Gary Porter who used to have some really cool swap meets in his back yard back in the 1990's . Also some fender rivets,a skip tooth chain , a vintage Linsey VW  and a nice New Departure front hub w/ the nuts ....   Great job to the Keizer Lions and to Brian, Shawn and Justin !


----------



## fatbike

prewarmachine said:


> I don't recall the name of this seller, but he had a cool "Molex"? bike with a steering wheel! Anybody know who landed that bike?
> 
> View attachment 1436638



Geoff Green did. This guy had some really nice lightweight stuff, I was only there to sell otherwise I would have picked up a couple things.


----------



## St.Peter

St.Peter said:


> Just got the flyer for the Steve done it's official
> 
> Voice to text without my glasses got me again. Steve Dunn not done


----------



## Boris

Mistakes like that sometimes have terrible consequences. Just ask Mr. Buttle from the movie "Brazil".


----------



## fatbike

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Great swap. Amazing hospitality by the organizers. Me and Pam met so many fun people. Defiantly will be "back" !View attachment 1437111



Did we meet Saturday? If not you should have come by and introduce yourself.  Recently bought something from me here. It was nice swap, I actually camped the night before with and had a great time with new and old friends, I didn’t sleep much but it was worth it. It was so warm out, I slept outside on the ground with a thermarest and light blanket.


----------



## fatbike

Shawn Michael said:


> I think Mr. Green bought the neat bike with the steering wheel. It was a fun swap meet.



He did


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

fatbike said:


> Did we meet Saturday? If not you should have come by and introduce yourself.  Recently bought something from me here. It was nice swap, I actually camped the night before with and had a great time with new and old friends, I didn’t sleep much but it was worth it. It was so warm out, I slept outside on the ground with a thermarest and light blanket.



Not sure if we met...me and Pam had space right next to Jeff ( the Skid) Here's a pic of what we look like Lol. Be at Brooks in Sept. Most likely not selling, but hanging out.


----------



## fatbike

I saw you two, I was next to Geoff Green green  phantom


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

fatbike said:


> I saw you two, I was next to Geoff Green green  phantom



Ya. We talked ! I've always thought name stickers would be cool. Name, or company name or Cabe Name or whatever. Most people don't really like 'em, guess it reminds them too much of High School reunion's !


----------



## Boris

Boris said:


> This thing was a blast. A+++++++ Best time ever! Great seeing everyone again. Great location. And a great big thanks to the Keizer Lions and to Brian, Shawn and Justin for getting this thing organized and rolling. Looking forward to Keizer #2.



...and a special thanks to those CABE members who liked my custom reflectors enough to buy one.


----------



## Shawn Michael

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Ya. We talked ! I've always thought name stickers would be cool. Name, or company name or Cabe Name or whatever. Most people don't really like 'em, guess it reminds them too much of High School reunion's !



If you make some name tags for the September swap I will gladly wear one. I bought some stickers from the dollar store, but they didn't stick.


----------

